# Solved: Remote Desktop Interactive Services



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I have just bought a dedicated server, and am going to use it to host various game servers. I use srvany and instsrv from the Windows Server 2003 NT Resource Kit, to setup custom services. All is good, but then when I start the Interactive Services Detection service (so I can interact with the program window), it takes me to a black screen. It's supposed to be a plain blue background and nothing other than a 'Return' link and the window. So, it shows me a black screen, I am unable to do anything, and Remote Desktop automatically terminates the connection after 30 seconds.

Does anybody know what is causing this, and perhaps a solution to the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Heh, a simple reboot fixed it - not very logical, but nonetheless.


----------

